# SKI Magaine is Out - Grade It!



## billski (Sep 26, 2010)

Finally, SKI magazine's first issue of the year is out - rate it, and tell us why you read it (or don't)   There are fewer issues and Skiing Magazine is now defunct.  The times they are a-changin'.. .

Grade it and say why...


----------



## billski (Sep 26, 2010)

The first issue is the gear issue.  Still useful, but not near as robust as it once was.  It's clear from it's size that advertisers are fleeing - it's half the size it used to be.  Whistler is the only big advertiser, taking  36 pages out of 148 pages.  Warren Miller is back, spending his page reminiscing about his past escapades, for, um, perhaps the 12th time. Wearing thin. 

Why can't these mags spend more time providing stoke - broaden their reportage on TGR, Liftopia, social media and other cool stuff.  I guess Boarders and Skiers can't mix?


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 26, 2010)

They always have WM on the back page. 

Perhaps with the demise of Skiing in print, we'll see more Skiing elements in Ski -- more stoke and less "ski lifestyle." The gear issue is useful in letting me know what's out there and helps in kicking off the new season. Other than that, it's okay. Better than nothing. Why are they talking about rocker like it was only discovered yesterday? And, while I'm happy about the positive reviews for the Rossi S7, they give dimensions for the 188 but tested the 195 (Super 7). These are different skis!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 26, 2010)

Didn't get mine yet.


----------



## billski (Sep 26, 2010)

snowmonster said:


> They always have WM on the back page.
> 
> ." The gear issue is useful in letting me know what's out there and helps in kicking off the new season.


 
Before the net, I always saved my gear issues, so when I went bottom feeding for older equipment I had some info on it.  Come to think of it, I still have quite a collection of gear issues.  Some days I feel like the ski history department! :???:


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 26, 2010)

just cracked it open.

Was surprised to see Rossi taking 1st place in two test categories. Also very surprised to see Fischer only have the Watea94 and Watea114 make any of the rankings.


One thing is clear.  Whistler pulls it's advertising and Ski Magazine is done.


----------



## neil (Sep 26, 2010)

I just got this in the mail. I have no idea why. I don't even ski.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 27, 2010)

I got a magazine that was a big ad for Whistler with some editorial content about skis and boots


----------



## billski (Sep 27, 2010)

neil said:


> I just got this in the mail. I have no idea why. I don't even ski.


Marketing automation programs gone amok. I get "wine speculator", a luxury home mag and some golf magazine, all of which go direct to the recycling bin.


Go to the Boston Ski and Snowboard Expo and get:

Included with your ticket is a one-year subscription to SKI or Transworld Snowboarding magazine. To register for your subscription you must complete an e-form on one of the computers at the entrance to the expo.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 27, 2010)

I have two issues of Powder...no Ski yet. But it sounds like it should show up soon.


----------



## Edd (Sep 27, 2010)

Just got it before I flew out of town.  It came in handy on the plane.  It sure does put me in the mood to demo. I've never skied Rossignols before but the tests have me curious.


----------



## noski (Sep 27, 2010)

neil said:


> I just got this in the mail. I have no idea why. I don't even ski.


 *thumbs up*


----------



## drjeff (Sep 27, 2010)

_Ski_ hit my mailbox Saturday and my mail carrier just put _Skiing_ in my mailbox this morning   

I had to give _Ski_ a C - gear reports ok - but I will give them some slack on the gear reports since they have such a huge target audience, and I'm well aware that what my needs/wants/interests are above/higher detailed then what the middle of their target demographic is. If they had included their standard "northeast" section at the back of the magazine, I would have graded a bit higher

I'll flip through _Skiing_ tonight when I get home - atleast I won't have to flip through the Ski Utah magazine that also came with _Skiing_


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 27, 2010)

drjeff said:


> _Ski_ hit my mailbox Saturday and my mail carrier just put _Skiing_ in my mailbox this morning :



You must have gotten two copies of Ski, Skiing is no longer in print


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Didn't get mine yet.


 
Same here.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2010)

I got two Emails today from "Skiing Newsletter" FKA "Skiing Magazine." Lame. It came from Skiing Magazine's old account. I also opened up the mailbox to find a thin, hardstock bound copy of SKI stating that SKIING is gone, so here is SKI. At least now I will only have to see the articles once rather than seeing them in one magazine and then again a few months later in the other. :roll: 

I have not read through it closely--I've only flipped through it so I am reserving final judgment. Right now it is real weaksauce. No east coast section AT ALL? And as someone said, the bankrupt Whistler should have just published their own magazine rather than paying SKI to do it for them. Honestly, if I was that interested in Whistler, I'd look on the internet. 

Another comment that was made was with regards to the Warren Miller article in the back. Look closely...it is entitled, "Warren Miller Classics" or something like that and it looks vaguely familiar. I'm willing to bet it is from the archives and recycled. Maybe I'm wrong but it does look oddly familiar. 

The ski reviews also are odd because they classify the skis as "mixed snow," "hard snow," etc. Seems different than the classifications that I am familiar with.

All in all, my initial impression is a D. It is not an F because an F is something that is not related at all to skiing and that I throw in the recycling bin without looking at it. It is not even close to an A because the lack of content, lack of originality and creativity, and complete oversight of what is supposed to be the largest geographic market is missing. And yet they wonder why people like me are cancelling subscriptions!?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2010)

And maybe I'm wrong, but IIRC this is much later than it used to come.  The ski season hype began in late August and increased since then.  I think we used to get at least one edition (either gear or resorts guide) in Late August before another one came a month or so later.  Here it is almost October and they are just getting going?!  I know that times are tough and that they are rebuilding, but really can't they do better?

Anyone seen if POWDER is still in publication?  How is that?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Anyone seen if POWDER is still in publication?  How is that?



They are and the gear issue came out last month. They have been a little too Western oriented for me recently (I always liked the east section in Skiing). Either way it seems Skiing/Ski is just offering up their customers to them.

Still haven't gotten my SKI mag yet.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 27, 2010)

i didn't realize i had a subscription but my copy showed up today.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> You must have gotten two copies of Ski, Skiing is no longer in print



Yup, when I actually opened up the plastic it was mailed in and read the cover sheet I saw that.  Now I just have to deal with all the cr@p of getting what used to be my _Skiing_ subscription combined with the _Ski_ subscription that's in my wife's name all combined so we're not getting 2 copies in the mailbox every month


----------



## billski (Sep 28, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Now I just have to deal with all the cr@p of getting what used to be my _Skiing_ subscription combined with the _Ski_ subscription that's in my wife's name all combined so we're not getting 2 copies in the mailbox every month


  Gee, I seem to get free subscriptions all the time - Nastar, ski show, etc. I don't sweat it.

One for home, one for the ski condo, or the throne room, or to a poor starving skier...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2010)

My assessment is up to a D+.  I liked the article about rocker skis and the intro to the gear guide.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 28, 2010)

billski said:


> Gee, I seem to get free subscriptions all the time - Nastar, ski show, etc. I don't sweat it.
> 
> One for home, one for the ski condo, or the throne room, or to a poor starving skier...



I don't have a problem with multiple issues in the mailbox, it really annoys my wife though   Gotta keep the Mrs happy!


----------



## frozencorn (Sep 28, 2010)

The biggest surprise was that my subscription label reads that I'm somehow subscribed to it until 2014.Well.. OK.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 28, 2010)

frozencorn said:


> The biggest surprise was that my subscription label reads that I'm somehow subscribed to it until 2014.Well.. OK.



how do you tell? i just looked at mine to discover (or notice) "Compliments of NASTAR" printed above my name.


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 28, 2010)

yeah it's a month later than it used to be. smaller as well. reviews are good and have given me some ideas about skis i may want to demo this season. but testing skis at snowbird - tough to relate as an eastern skier. why not do the hard snow testing at somewhere like k or stowe.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 28, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> yeah it's a month later than it used to be. smaller as well. reviews are good and have given me some ideas about skis i may want to demo this season. but testing skis at snowbird - tough to relate as an eastern skier. why not do the hard snow testing at somewhere like k or stowe.



Skis in the East are tested at Stratton every season with industry folks. You know the deal and should know what you are looking for. Shop personnel attend these events for the freebies and the beer and can give you the nod on what to purchase.

You a Basin guy?


----------



## skiadikt (Sep 28, 2010)

Black Phantom said:


> Skis in the East are tested at Stratton every season with industry folks. You know the deal and should know what you are looking for. Shop personnel attend these events for the freebies and the beer and can give you the nod on what to purchase.
> 
> You a Basin guy?



aspen east.


----------



## tjf67 (Sep 28, 2010)

How many people pay for the magazine.  I do and still do not have it in my mailbox.


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 28, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> aspen east.



Nice. Good people. You like Peak?


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 28, 2010)

My copy still hasn't arrived.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2010)

i too got 2 issues of Powder and Ski just arrived today -- i'll check it out tonite


----------



## jerryg (Sep 28, 2010)

Powder has put out two issues with the expected high quality product. I saw ski in the bookstore today and while i had been excited to buy it, I left the store without it. It's a joke of a magazine - the product that was on the shelf. If I need ski reviews, I can get them online. I love print magazine and the demise of Skiing and Ski is sad, this issue is beyond sad, it's embarrassing. I can't wait for the first issue of Skier to come out. That mag rips hard.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 28, 2010)

Just finished scanning -- seem a bit lite on content beyond the usual numbers crunch which in my opinion is sketchy at best -- still better to demo than to try to wade thru tester bias and eventual data slump that occurs  as the tester progresses thru the "exercise"


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2010)

ERJ-145CA said:


> My copy still hasn't arrived.



x2. I'm feeling left out. :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 29, 2010)

ERJ and Glenn: I guess your copies went to Dr. Jeff and his wife!  :lol:


----------



## Philpug (Sep 29, 2010)

Great write up on Bob Gleason one of the best bootfitters in the country.


----------



## billski (Sep 29, 2010)

Pay?  I have no idea.  Some years I pay, some years it comes for free.  Most of the time, I can't figure out which freebie I got it from.  One year we had four copies - two for me, and one for each of the oldest kids.  I fork out the money when the copies stop coming for free.  

I think the magazine is destined to become a freebie, and then whither to it's death.  Nastar and Ski shows already give it away.  Say it ain't so.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> ERJ and Glenn: I guess your copies went to Dr. Jeff and his wife!  :lol:



HA!  I bet you're right! 

Jeff,
Just bring me the mags when ski season starts. I'll stuff them in my new coat so it weighs as much as my old coat. :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 29, 2010)

Glenn said:


> HA!  I bet you're right!
> 
> Jeff,
> Just bring me the mags when ski season starts. I'll stuff them in my new coat so it weighs as much as my old coat. :lol:



Done deal Glenn!  :lol:  That is of course as long as there's room in your coat with what I'm guessing will be all the copies of _Mount Snow Magazine_ that you'll have in it already!    :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Done deal Glenn!  :lol:  That is of course as long as there's room in your coat with what I'm guessing will be all the copies of _Mount Snow Magazine_ that you'll have in it already!    :lol:



...and 3 Sharpie markers for autographs!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 29, 2010)

Got mine yesterday and haven't taken a good luck, but the Ski Utah brochure that was included is a big as the mag itself.


----------



## Sky (Oct 1, 2010)

I got my mag Wed and gave it a few looks.  I gave it a C.

I liked their explanation of why all the rated skis are medal winners (a perennial rant).

I also liked the discussion on boot fitting and how alignment plays a huge role.  I just discovered my right foot/knee alignment is 3 degrees out (checked and verified two separate methods).  So now that I've had the boots planed, I'll take the guidance to heart...about getting used to the new feel.

The Warren Miller page was...bad.  I respect the guy...and I'm wondering if it's time for him to bow out.

The gear review...I liked that they had a few non-pros participate in the testing.  And I found the non-pro choices interesting.  

So this mag will get filed away for future reference.


----------



## patricsaint (Oct 1, 2010)

Other than the nice Bob Gleason article mentioned previously, all that rocker nonsense in this issue is just ridiculous.
But that's the new bandwagon to be on I suppose.


----------



## billski (Oct 1, 2010)

At this point, it's not looking like Ski Magazine will graduate. It's weighted GPA is 1.2.

Sure is nice to give grades rather than get them. Then again, I hate to see anything ski-related die. We'll have to review the  related web site soon.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 2, 2010)

*Gave it a C*

With out the Whistler insert it's very thin as we all know.
"Ski Better Start Here","Over-Edged", and"Under-Edged" were a good read . Did Gleason pen this article?

Ski Reviews are okay, I guess it's better than nothing.


----------



## eatskisleep (Oct 3, 2010)

Anyone have an article about SKIING magazine going out?

Thanks.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 4, 2010)

Still no "Ski" in my mailbox yet.  :evil:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 4, 2010)

eatskisleep said:


> Anyone have an article about SKIING magazine going out?
> 
> Thanks.


 
IIRC there is something in SKI Magazine referring to that and how SKIING will only exist in an online form.  Yet, for some odd reason SKIING magazine people are only getting a substitution (SKI Magazine) rather than simply having their readers get the online version.


----------



## billski (Oct 4, 2010)

eatskisleep said:


> Anyone have an article about SKIING magazine going out?
> 
> Thanks.



Do a little Googling.  Point your browser at http://www.skinet.com/ 

http://www.skinet.com/skiing/answers/gear-advice/do-you-still-publish-a-paper-skiing-magazine-1

*do you still publish a paper skiing magazine?    *


"Yes. There will be two print editions this season - the annual Gear  Guide will hit the newsstands around 10/26. Then there will be one more  print edition coming out in early December. There will be ten editions  of Skiing Interactive that will dropping bi-weekly starting the middle  of October. Six iPad editions are also in the plans. " Posted by "lesh" whoever it is.


http://www.examiner.com/skiing-in-national/skiing-magazine-ends-print-subscription-business-model

Skiing Magazine  notified subscribers through e-mail on Tuesday that the subscription  print issues for the coming ski season will not be published and  provided future subscription options. The decision to move primarily to a  digital format was first announced on July 12.
      According to Dean Turcol, vice-president of corporate communications at Bonnier Corporation,  the publisher of Skiing Magazine, *the company will still produce two  print Skiing magazines during the ski season for newsstand and specialty  retailer distribution only.* For the two issues, the current editorial calendar lists "Skiing's Annual Gear Guide" in October and "Skiing's Secrets Issue" in December.
      While current Skiing Magazine subscribers will not receive these two  issues by mail, their subscriptions will automatically be shifted over  to SKI,  a print magazine also produced by Bonnier. In the case of subscribers  to both magazines, the SKI subscription will be extended by the  remaining number of issues on the Skiing subscription.
      Instead of the automatic switch to SKI, Skiing subscribers can opt to shift the subscription to Skiing Interactive,  a new digital evolution of the magazine slated for 10 editions during  the ski season. The print magazine published six issues during the past  three ski seasons. The 2006-07 ski season was the last time the magazine  produced seven issues. However, SKI has continued to print seven issues  per season. 
      According to Turcol, pricing for new subscribers to Skiing Interactive  is still being evaluated. Subscription offers are expected to be  released along with the first edition of Skiing Interactive in late  October.
      Skiing Magazine has traditionally catered to a younger readership than  SKI that skews to an older, slightly more affluent audience. Demographic  information provided to advertisers by Bonnier gives average reader age  and income figures of 36-years-old and $83,347 for Skiing, compared to  44-years-old and $91,880 for SKI.
      SKI and Skiing are both among the oldest U.S. ski magazines. SKI was founded first in 1936. Powder Magazine  is another established name with a 39-year history. The print  marketplace for skiers also includes smaller, more recent additions  targeting a younger audience. Freeskier Magazine, published by Storm Mountain Publishing, lists the median age of its audience at 24-years-old.


----------



## billski (Oct 4, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Still no "Ski" in my mailbox yet.  :evil:


  Your postman is buying new gear this year.... :???:


----------



## billski (Oct 4, 2010)

*Ski Magazine 2010-11*

Editorial calendar is subject to change.




*October* *2010* - Ski's Buyers Guide
*Fall 2010* - The Resort Guide
*November 2010* - SKI's Family Issue
*December 2010* - SKI's Lodging Issue
*January 2011* - Best Tips from the Top 10 Ski Schools
*February 2011* - North America's Best 50 Ski Runs


----------



## arik (Oct 4, 2010)

I just got it in my other mailbox (in VT) kinda boring, so much detail on equipment and so little on anything else. I totally got sucked in by the Whistler ad though, and the discount for early booking a trip to Whistler. It turns out in the same mail I also got a brouchure from a professional organisation I am a member of that they are having their annual convention in Vancouver this February so I was dreaming of tax deducting the flight and everything.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 4, 2010)

Just got the Reliable Racing catalog in the mail. I think I was more excited to see that (and wasn't expecting it).


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 5, 2010)

skiadikt said:


> yeah it's a month later than it used to be. smaller as well. reviews are good and have given me some ideas about skis i may want to demo this season. but testing skis at snowbird - tough to relate as an eastern skier. why not do the hard snow testing at somewhere like k or stowe.



i was there for the test...there was actually some pretty eastern like conditions for 3 solid days.  Fortunately it nuked for the last day and a half of the test so the fat skis got to rip in 2' of fresh.  
Two years ago the hardest snow I skied all year was just above the gad zoom quad during the ski/skiing test.  I always squawked at testing skis at Snowbird...but in 3 years of going to the test, I've only had 4 legit powder days and they've all come on the last days of the test.


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 5, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> just cracked it open.
> 
> Was surprised to see Rossi taking 1st place in two test categories. Also very surprised to see Fischer only have the Watea94 and Watea114 make any of the rankings.
> 
> ...



Check the "value" section, the Watea 78 and Koa 75 are in there and the Koa 84 is in the women's "mixed" category.  We were only allowed 7 entries...5 of them made it.  Ironically, the ski that had the best reviews at all our on snow events with retailers, our reps favorite, and my favorite new hard snow ski, the Motive 80, was one of the two that didn't make the cut.  Keep your eyes peeled for it in another mag with a similar name though...

Range Rover, Cadillac, and Rolex are also back in Ski...but not in my garage or on my wrist!


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 5, 2010)

billski said:


> Do a little Googling.  Point your browser at http://www.skinet.com/
> 
> http://www.skinet.com/skiing/answers/gear-advice/do-you-still-publish-a-paper-skiing-magazine-1
> 
> ...



There's also a new publisher of Skiing, Ben Rifkin.  Ben's a Holderness grad, east coast boy all the way...Mainer.  He's in charge of a pretty young and passionate crew at Skiing and he spent quite a bit of time working with Apple on the magazine platforms for the iPad.   While the format has changed, don't let that scare you away...I'm looking forward to seeing what Ben and the crew put together.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 5, 2010)

billski said:


> Editorial calendar is subject to change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw a press release around here that sais Whiteface is ranked number one in the East this year.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 5, 2010)

So skiing is still going to print a gear guide at the end of the month and a resort guide in December. It won't be part of your subscription and will only be available in the stores.


----------



## bigbog (Oct 5, 2010)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> There's also a new publisher of Skiing, Ben Rifkin.  Ben's a Holderness grad, east coast boy all the way...Mainer.  He's in charge of a pretty young and passionate crew at Skiing and he spent quite a bit of time working with Apple on the magazine platforms for the iPad....


Think I met Ben a few+ years ago....really nice/fun guy.  The kind of people you'd like to see as a publishing person.
$.01


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 5, 2010)

IIRC, Skiing's editor last year was from either NH or ME too.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 6, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Still no "Ski" in my mailbox yet.  :evil:





billski said:


> Your postman is buying new gear this year.... :???:



Maybe my mailman is too 'cause I haven't got mine yet either.


----------



## darent (Oct 7, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Still no "Ski" in my mailbox yet.  :evil:



received two issues of powder, no ski yet!


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 11, 2010)

I picked up a copy of POWDER yesterday.  By the way the Hannafords' supermarkets have POWDER with the Sugarloaf DVD included.  Man, what a better magazine.  You lay it down side by side and there is no comparison.  First, it is thicker and larger than SKI.  Second, the quality of the photos and layout is much better.  More like something I want to put on the coffee table for people to thumb through rather than something I'd throw on the night stand.  Third, the articles were much more interesting, in depth, and better done.  They had a good article on the demise of Rossignol and their efforts to make a comeback.  Some great information and just enough to make me want to learn more about Rossi.  Some eastern ski articles spread throughout the magazine (but I wish that they would learn that there is more to eastern skiing than Jay Peak and Mad River).  The Ski Bum article really looks good.  The ski resort guide, though short, had some good pertinant information for me.  All in all, I will be getting a subscription to POWDER.


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> I picked up a copy of POWDER yesterday.  By the way the Hannafords' supermarkets have POWDER with the Sugarloaf DVD included.  Man, what a better magazine.  You lay it down side by side and there is no comparison.  First, it is thicker and larger than SKI.  Second, the quality of the photos and layout is much better.  More like something I want to put on the coffee table for people to thumb through rather than something I'd throw on the night stand.  Third, the articles were much more interesting, in depth, and better done.  They had a good article on the demise of Rossignol and their efforts to make a comeback.  Some great information and just enough to make me want to learn more about Rossi.  Some eastern ski articles spread throughout the magazine (but I wish that they would learn that there is more to eastern skiing than Jay Peak and Mad River).  The Ski Bum article really looks good.  The ski resort guide, though short, had some good pertinant information for me.  All in all, I will be getting a subscription to POWDER.



Nice review.  Sadly, it's gonna be bailout time for me.  Shift stage right to Powder.  Back in the day, I loved SKI because I was really into NASTAR, which they were part founders, and supporters.  Editorially, they almost got it right about five years ago, with a lot of stories about the fabric of skiing, not just resorts, technique and gear.  I always hated how they wrote stories which lusted about the mega-mansion "cabins" that cost millions and were used two weeks a year.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 11, 2010)

Is still haven't received mine yet. Ironic because I had a sub for 2 years to ski...then they were supposed to add Skiing to that. Oh well.


----------



## billski (Oct 11, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Is still haven't received mine yet. Ironic because I had a sub for 2 years to ski...then they were supposed to add Skiing to that. Oh well.


  Sorry to hear that.  I got three copies of the Ski Utah book, would you like one? :???:


----------



## Glenn (Oct 11, 2010)

It's almost getting comical at this point. We got home around 9:30 last night...I check the mail. "WTF! Still no Ski!" My wife cleaned out my reading material from the downstairs bathroom. All I have to read is an old Tongar catalog from 2-3 years ago.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2010)

Update:  I just got the latest edition of SKI, which is the resort guide.  Once again, short on substance, long on style I guess you can say.  The articles appear to be substantive, but when you dig deeper you see some misinformation.  Point in fact: they said in Sugarbush's review that it was great because it has "seven high speed quads."  Well, I define "high speed quad" as a detachable and Sugarbush only has five of those.  Someone looking at the trail map would confirm that.


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2010)

Glenn said:


> It's almost getting comical at this point. We got home around 9:30 last night...I check the mail. "WTF! Still no Ski!" My wife cleaned out my reading material from the downstairs bathroom. All I have to read is an old Tongar catalog from 2-3 years ago.



Well Glenn, it does appear that the magazine has given you the "Golden Rear-Entry Boot" award.  How much time was left on your subscription.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 19, 2010)

billski said:


> Well Glenn, it does appear that the magazine has given you the "Golden Rear-Entry Boot" award.  How much time was left on your subscription.



I know I had at least a year left...then if you add the now defunct "Skiing"...shoulda been two. I still have nothing. I may have to zip them an e-mail.


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 19, 2010)

Glenn said:


> I know I had at least a year left...then if you add the now defunct "Skiing"...shoulda been two. I still have nothing. I may have to zip them an e-mail.



maybe they messed up the forwarding address at the witness relocation office.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 19, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Update:  I just got the latest edition of SKI, which is the resort guide.  Once again, short on substance, long on style I guess you can say.  The articles appear to be substantive, but when you dig deeper you see some misinformation.  Point in fact: they said in Sugarbush's review that it was great because it has "seven high speed quads."  Well, I define "high speed quad" as a detachable and Sugarbush only has five of those.  Someone looking at the trail map would confirm that.


OUCH!!! That is pretty sad fact checking. The non-detachables are definitely not high speed. Iverness creeps along about as slow as a lift can go!

:flame:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> OUCH!!! That is pretty sad fact checking. The non-detachables are definitely not high speed. Iverness creeps along about as slow as a lift can go!
> 
> :flame:


 
Yep, Inverness and Summit are fixed for sure.  There was another blatant mistake that I can't put my finger on at the moment....

And they gave Sugarloaf great ratings for night life.  :blink:  Yeah, it is good for Northern Maine, but I don't think I'd steer someone to Sugarloaf for the nightlife.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Oct 19, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> Yep, Inverness and Summit are fixed for sure.  There was another blatant mistake that I can't put my finger on at the moment....
> 
> And they gave Sugarloaf great ratings for night life.  :blink:  Yeah, it is good for Northern Maine, but I don't think I'd steer someone to Sugarloaf for the nightlife.



No excuse for the Sugarbush lift mistake, but as far as the Sugarloaf nightlife issue, isn't this a reader survey?  So not Ski's fault if the skiers get something wrong.  Still fun to complain, just can't complain about the magazine -- well, I guess you can complain about its methodology, but that would probably be more of an issue for the overall ratings than single-category ratings (except for sampling issues)


----------



## billski (Oct 19, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> OUCH!!! That is pretty sad fact checking.



Indicative of a cost-reduced editorial staff, no time budgeted to check their work.  Next year, the article will be written by a software bot which searches for information online (it's printed, it must be true!) and amalgamates it into a "story"  :angry:


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 19, 2010)

As long as you guys are picking a bone about the facts in the SKI Resort issue, I'll jump in: at Sunday River, I don't think Eureka on Oz can be called a glade.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 19, 2010)

*Killington's long runs*

#12 East 
Skiing talks about Killington's long challenging runs, I always thought Killington had lots of short steep runs all over the place but no real top to bottom vert like Stowe or Sugarloaf. Killington Peak is at 4241  but  what is the K1 base after a very long run out??


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 20, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> #12 East
> Skiing talks about Killington's long challenging runs, I always thought Killington had lots of short steep runs all over the place but no real top to bottom vert like Stowe or Sugarloaf. Killington Peak is at 4241  but  what is the K1 base after a very long run out??


I think K1 is somewhere in the range of 1600-1700 vert. And that basin is pretty steep. K does not have 2k top to bottom steep vert... but then again even places like Stowe have their run outs and are not 2k true T2B steep. Even Smuggs Liftline levels out and that is about as close to 2k continuous steep vert anywhere in New England.


----------



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2010)

Well, I think my subscription is up to date. Here's my account info:

_Our records show that your last order was placed on Jul. 05, 2010 for 12 issues. 
Your expiration date is MAR/APR 2018 and your balance due is $.00. _

I just sent a message to customer service letting them know I haven't been mailed anything so far.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 20, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Well, I think my subscription is up to date. Here's my account info:
> 
> _Our records show that your last order was placed on Jul. 05, 2010 for 12 issues.
> Your expiration date is MAR/APR 2018 and your balance due is $.00. _
> ...



Is this guy your mailman?  It could explain why you have not yet received your magazine...








"When you control the mail, you control information."


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2010)

WWF-VT said:


> Is this guy your mailman?  It could explain why you have not yet received your magazine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gimmie back my SKI MAGAZINE!!  WAAAAAA!


----------



## Glenn (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll keep you guys posted. They say they have a 48 hour response time.


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> I think K1 is somewhere in the range of 1600-1700 vert. And that basin is pretty steep. K does not have 2k top to bottom steep vert... but then again even places like Stowe have their run outs and are not 2k true T2B steep. Even Smuggs Liftline levels out and that is about as close to 2k continuous steep vert anywhere in New England.



Did some checking on MapMyHike using the topo feature Stowe has about 2k over 1 mile and Killington is around 1600 over the same distance. Cannon is about 2k over 1.4 miles

I guess my point is SKI magazine says "it's BIG with long, challenging runs" and that's not really the case. They must be drinking too much Beast Cool Aid. Not that I dislike Killington it's just spread out with lot's of short challenging runs all over the place. Not a big mountain like Jay or Stowe, Cannon,Sugarloaf, Whiteface etc..... More spread out interconected peaks.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 20, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Did some checking on MapMyHike using the topo feature Stowe has about 2k over 1 mile and Killington is around 1600 over the same distance. Cannon is about 2k over 1.4 miles
> 
> I guess my point is SKI magazine says "it's BIG with long, challenging runs" and that's not really the case. They must be drinking too much Beast Cool Aid. Not that I dislike Killington it's just spread out with lot's of short challenging runs all over the place. Not a big mountain like Jay or Stowe, Cannon,Sugarloaf, Whiteface etc..... More spread out interconected peaks.


 
Yeah, I agree.  I'm more concerned about their other "polls" with Sunapee having the second beast snow in the east.  :blink:  What?


----------



## Glenn (Oct 21, 2010)

Heard back. They  weren't sure what happened, but credited me two issue. I should have the next issue by Nov 4th.


----------



## billski (Oct 21, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Heard back. They  weren't sure what happened, but credited me two issue. I should have the next issue by Nov 4th.


  You'll be getting the April issue, right?  :???::???:


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 21, 2010)

I still didn't get mine either so I called CS two days ago and they said they'll send another copy out, also confirmed that my Skiing subscription was rolled into my Ski sub.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 31, 2010)

I found the other error I was mentioning.  Besides Sugarbush Lift mistake (SB does not have seven HSQ's), SKI stated that people would enjoy Wachusett's "Victory Bowl."  Again, a cursory look at the Trail Map would reveal that it is actually the "Vickery Bowl."


----------



## Glenn (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry to bump this....My buyer's guide arrived on Monday. We'll see if the other issues start to follow.


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 4, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> And they gave Sugarloaf great ratings for night life.  :blink:  Yeah, it is good for Northern Maine, but I don't think I'd steer someone to Sugarloaf for the nightlife.



Agreed but once you drive all the way to Sugarloaf, you're not there for the nightlife.  You're there for the mountain, terrain variety, the vert & the long runs.  At least the Loaf has several nightlife options at the Base area that don't require driving (Bag, Widowmaker, Shipyard, Gepetto's, etc.).  I just love how everything is so self contained in the Base area with all the condos & multiple restauarants & bar options.  But there is no doubt that Sugarloaf is not Killington as far as night life goes.

I would also point out that Sugarloaf is not in Northern Maine but rather Western Maine.  Northern Maine is Arostook County or anything north of Bangor.  Maine is a mighty big state!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2010)

Bump. I just got my last issue. I give it an F. In the period of about 6 weeks I got 3 or 4 issues. All put together would be as thick as 2 issues of the previous magazine. Lots of factual errors (in the last magazine had an article about Sugarbush in it, but it stated that the Slidebrook Chair is 2.5 miles long when it is about 2 miles long. It also misnamed the Castlerock Pub). I noticed other errors in other articles. The content was lacking and when I used to get 4 magazines over a season I get 4 in less than two months. Looks like they wanted to get them out as fast as they could and the product suffered. I am annoyed by the almost daily Emails from SKI AND Skiing Magazine that recycle the same articles! Sign me up for POWDER. Sorry to be a naysayer, but Bonnier has ruined SKI and SKIING.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 21, 2010)

^ The factaul erros and the lack of content have totally turned me off. Not to mention what content there is does not really appeal to me all that much.. I mean do I really need a Lodging issue after already getting a Resort issue?? I think not.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2010)

jrmagic said:


> ^ The factaul erros and the lack of content have totally turned me off. Not to mention what content there is does not really appeal to me all that much.. I mean do I really need a Lodging issue after already getting a Resort issue?? I think not.


 
+ 1.  I noticed that as well.  I have never been so lucky to get the "this is your last issue" notice as I was when I got that!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't think I've even opened the last two issues I got. They're in the stack in the bathroom. I might get to them this summer sometime. Outside and Powder are my regulars.


----------



## darent (Dec 21, 2010)

has anyone tried the new interactive skiing online mag, annoying to go through


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 21, 2010)

darent said:


> has anyone tried the new interactive skiing online mag, annoying to go through


 
 It is the same thing as the interactive SKI magazine!  They run the same articles just two different labels.  Really lame.


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 21, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> + 1.  I noticed that as well.  I have never been so lucky to get the "this is your last issue" notice as I was when I got that!



Your lucker than me... my lodging issue has "your next issue will be your last":razz:


----------



## jrmagic (Dec 21, 2010)

thetrailboss said:


> It is the same thing as the interactive SKI magazine!  They run the same articles just two different labels.  Really lame.



I didn't get far enough to fiigure that out. IMO the navigations sucks.  the layout is not intuitive at all and it takes way too many clicks to get to anything meaningful.


----------

